# trichs....



## Funkfarmer (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey everyone, Ive been growing some white widow for a little over a year have had about 3 harvests so far and i never get amber trichs. I have let the plants go 9 weeks to over 12 weeks and never see any amber have a jewelers loupe and the radio shack micro. When i let them go past 10 weeks they get horrible looking yellow,brown crispy leaves everywhere,even started to creep up on the buds. I grow dwc with gh 3 part and use fox farm adds. (open sesame,beastie blooms and cha ching). Could it be from too much nitrogen?  Also i am using 1000 watts of hps. Thanks


----------



## Alistair (Aug 21, 2009)

That is a good question.  I've read that too much nitrogen encourages vegetative growth, while discouraging flower development.  Maybe that's why some of us never seem to see more than a small percentage of amber trichs.

However, you say that your leaves turn a horrible yellow color; that isn't a sign of too much nitrogen, is it?  Normally. more nitrogen would help keep the leaves from turning yellow.  In fact, I use Fox Farm nutes, and my leaves hardly turn yellow at all.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 21, 2009)

My understanding is that many of these white strains do not amber up like the strains of old. But that is something I have read and not from experience.


----------



## BBFan (Aug 21, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> My understanding is that many of these white strains do not amber up like the strains of old. But that is something I have read and not from experience.


 
That's been my experience.  I grew some Southern Lights, which is a sativa dominant strain, and I tried like heck to get some amber- never happened, even letting one go over 16 weeks in flower.  Plant looked terrible.

I've never grown ww before, but what I've read is that it gives more of a sativa high than an indica high.  Has anyone gotten a sativa dominant plant to amber up?  How long did it take?


----------



## Cannabiscotti (Aug 21, 2009)

BBFan said:
			
		

> That's been my experience.  I grew some Southern Lights, which is a sativa dominant strain, and I tried like heck to get some amber- never happened, even letting one go over 16 weeks in flower.  Plant looked terrible.




so what about that plant you flowerd over 16 weeks--how did it differ from those you harvested sooner?


----------



## 420grower (Aug 21, 2009)

I tend to also believe that these new white and so called indoor varieties sometimes do not change,also I have noticed a huge diff between my indoor buds verse my outdoor,even though I add co2 (1500ppm)I am always a bit disappointed with the density indoors,my girls outdoors have nugs to beat the band,I grow my own strain so I know they are true sisters,back in the day we didn't count days at all,we used the farmers almanac to get first 12/12 and  then let nature take over,it wasn't until I started smuggling seed from other countries and trying to grow at home that I realized there are diff flowering times for diff varieties,I studied biology for 8 years(gene splicing)and now still don't have all the answers for this plant,you must remember folks cannibus was once the most widely used medicine known to man,all cultures have some form of it,hey in the 1800's the U.S. was gifted water hash pipes by an arab sheik,they were all the rage in bars for 50-75 years,even the most upper class enjoyed,so I say enjoy my friends,we aren't doing anything any other sane country does,hehe,sorry so long winded


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 21, 2009)

Pure WW will amber at roughly week 10.

eace:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 21, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Pure WW will amber at roughly week 16.
> 
> eace:



I thought WW was a hybrid of sative/indica?:confused2:


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 22, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> My understanding is that many of these white strains do not amber up like the strains of old. But that is something I have read and not from experience.


This has also been my experience with Widow and BC.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 22, 2009)

Your quite correct Pc 

I was away with the fairies last night.

:bong: :ccc: :tokie: :joint: :dancing: :fly: 

10 weeks is the average for WW.

eace:


----------



## BBFan (Aug 24, 2009)

Cannabiscotti said:
			
		

> so what about that plant you flowerd over 16 weeks--how did it differ from those you harvested sooner?


 
While there may be a difference in the high type, it is subtle enough where I cannot tell the difference between the harvests.  Both still create a more heady high as associated with most sativa dominant strains.


----------

